# Tyled Forums?



## LBCutta (Sep 24, 2013)

Question? Are any forums tyled on here? Seems like A lot of valuable information but it is mixed in with posts from unraised brothers and people enquiring about our craft! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 24, 2013)

No sir. There are no tiled forums on this site.

This is due to a couple of factors. First there is no accurate way to determine a members "membership status" without meeting them in person. Secondly anything that should be "tiled" most likely should not be "written" in any form, anywhere.

Should you or anyone else discover something written here, please contact on of the staff memebers via the "report post" feature. We will quickly review the material and make a determination as to "if" the post needs to be removed.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2013)

^ And that's what I refuse to retire you. Well said Brother...well said.


----------

